# Smoked Garlic



## wullybully (May 11, 2008)

We buy already pealed garlic in a 3 lb jar from the Wholesale club. It tends to get moldy before we can use that quantity so we have tried various way of preserving it. We freeze it whole but it gets a bit weird when thawed out. A couple of years ago I tried smoking it. After smoking I chop or puree it in the food processor with some added olive oil or other liquid. We then package in 2 oz deli containers and freeze. The roasted and smoked garlic has a very mild flavor with a bit of smoke.

Procedure:
I lightly coat the garlic cloves with olive oil. 
Spread on a jerky rack.
Smoke at 220-230 for about 2 hours.
Place in food processor
Add liquid to help it process, olive oil, wine, chicken broth or what ever you prefer. (This time I tried whiskey)
Chop to the desired consistency in food processor
Package in air tight containers and freeze.

It makes a great addition to soups, sauces, mashed potatoes or where ever you would use garlic.


----------



## coyote (May 11, 2008)

you are a god...that is great..why did'nt i think of that..


----------



## hhookk (May 11, 2008)

The only thing better than garlic is MORE garlic. Looks and sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seboke (May 11, 2008)

What a great idea!  I buy those big tubs of peeled garlic also, and have the same problem of getting thru it before the mold sets in.


----------



## chrome (May 11, 2008)

Looks great! Gotta do that one day.


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 11, 2008)

Going to have to try this once the garlic is ready to be picked.  I usually chop up my garlic put it in a small canning jar and fill it full of EVO and place it in the fridge.  seems to keep very long time, then again garlic doesn't sit around here very long.


----------



## kookie (May 11, 2008)

Great idea...........A nice smoky garlic flavor to add to things.......


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 13, 2008)

I always put a whole bunch in olive oil with salt and pepper, maybe something extra and put on the grill when I do anything at all.  wrap in foil of course and leave the top open just enough to let steam out a bit.  do the same with whole onions.  then mash with butter and put on anything and everything.  nothing better.


----------



## navionjim (May 13, 2008)

I haven't tried smoking it yet but I used to roast off about half the 2 pound jar from Sam's with EVOO and kosher salt. The other half I would pickle in 1/2 pint jars, with a cup of salt to 3.8 qt water and a pinch of alum in each jar. a hot pepper is also a nice addition. After the jars are sealed hot water bath for 15 minutes. You can eat the stuff like popcorn! My secretary almost killed me though, it doesn't taste like garlic when you eat it but it comes out of your pores like garlic. Hay I like the smell.
Jimbo


----------



## sumosmoke (May 13, 2008)

WB - great looking garlic smoke, and an awesome idea!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## walking dude (May 13, 2008)

i ALWAYS smoke my garlic............good job wully.............


----------

